# Lure Haul with pics & swatches!



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 1, 2006)

I ran out to my counter and picked up these 3 things because when I saw Haunting Fluidliner was sold out on the website I got scared they'd send me an e-mail saying some of my order wouldn't ship and I'd be screwed. These 3 items were a must for me and when picking them up from my local slow moving counter (that still has culuturebloom left) they say this is flying out of the drawer. Here's the pics:


----------



## sasse142 (Jun 1, 2006)

argh i can't wait to get my order!.....the collection is beautiful!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 2, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

what are you gonna do with your 2nd haunting if they send it? O great haul too!


----------

